# NEW Fishfinder



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Installed it Sunday and gave it a test run---always wondered what the bridge over Kickapoo CR at end of 3186 looked like.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Solid line on left Side Image Scan near centerline is prob the motor. No choice on my pontoon where to mount the xducer. I have a LOT to learn


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

Yep, that's it, be careful as there are tree tops in the area that you will not see until you are write on top of them.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

That is cool, Gary took me on a tour over there and showed me the same bridge. Very nice. You will enjoy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I've got lots of slabs hung up on that bridge!!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

That's cool to see underwater structure


----------



## Mjhartz87 (Jul 29, 2014)

Try adjusting the tilt on your outboard to eliminate having a blind spot caused by your lower unit being in the sound path of the transducer. My old pontoon did the same but all I had to do was tilt up just a hair and all was clear. 

Most bass boats and a lot of bay boats use jack plates so there is very little interference on those boat styles. But a pontoon is different. 

Nice shots btw! Even the clarity on a helix 5 is quite impressive! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

I have probably fished that bridge more in the last year than anyone here (since it is right in my backyard), but I can count on one hand the total number of fish I have caught there. I think the surrounding area is a bit too deep for all of the dirty water we have had lately. 

By the way, the most dangerous stumps there are not the obvious ones, but the unseen ones on the south side of the creek which extend west of the bridge for about 1/4 mile.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Mjhartz87 said:


> Try adjusting the tilt on your outboard to eliminate having a blind spot caused by your lower unit being in the sound path of the transducer. My old pontoon did the same but all I had to do was tilt up just a hair and all was clear.
> 
> Most bass boats and a lot of bay boats use jack plates so there is very little interference on those boat styles. But a pontoon is different.
> 
> ...


10-4. Yep I figgered that one out.. Also reading the DVD included--HBird says the side scan beam is "razor thin" So I reckon it is not a cone. They also say it doesn't work as well at higher speeds I think. Thanks for the good suggestions. Love the down scan !

Also I may be picking up the mounting bracket on the left pontoon and/or the cavitation plate on the motor. I suspect the motor cause I can make it disappear entirely or almost by tilting the motor. I may have a thin line from the mounting plate. But I can live with it... Thanks again...


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

GaryI said:


> I have probably fished that bridge more in the last year than anyone here (since it is right in my backyard), but I can count on one hand the total number of fish I have caught there. I think the surrounding area is a bit too deep for all of the dirty water we have had lately.
> 
> By the way, the most dangerous stumps there are not the obvious ones, but the unseen ones on the south side of the creek which extend west of the bridge for about 1/4 mile.


I concur on the fish catching---haven't fished it much but zero success... I have a personal relationship with the stumps!

Question? If I wanted to go from Kickapoo around to the big bridge-should I go closer to the bank or swing way around? I have seen the area at lower water levels and it's scary. Plus all the floaters that have taken root now. I hit a stump in front of my place that I haven't hit in 6 years. Was idling so no biggie but still unnerving.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

wwind3 said:


> Question? If I wanted to go from Kickapoo around to the big bridge-should I go closer to the bank or swing way around? I have seen the area at lower water levels and it's scary. Plus all the floaters that have taken root now. I hit a stump in front of my place that I haven't hit in 6 years. Was idling so no biggie but still unnerving.


I hang close to the bank around the peninsula until the boat launch, then head west to the river. But like you said, there could be new floaters in the path now, so nothing is a sure thing.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

GaryI said:


> I hang close to the bank around the peninsula until the boat launch, then head west to the river. But like you said, there could be new floaters in the path now, so nothing is a sure thing.


k-- thanks a lot and thanks to all the rest of the coolers for the good advice.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Here is the line of trees I was referring to. The yellow rectangle is the approximate bridge location.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Great pic Gary!


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Easier to see the stumps in the old days when they still had branches and leaves above water.


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

GaryI said:


> Here is the line of trees I was referring to. The yellow rectangle is the approximate bridge location.


 Mind sharing where a guy can get his hands on old aerial shots like that?


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Sure, Kellisag, check out this thread. It has more old aerial photos and I describe how to download them.
http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1661354


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

wwind3 said:


> 10-4. Also reading the DVD included--HBird says the side scan beam is "razor thin" So I reckon it is not a cone. They also say it doesn't work as well at higher speeds I think. Thanks for the good suggestions. Love the down scan !


Here is a link ShadSlinger sent me years back. It deals with Lowrance, but my guess is that HBird is the same. The visual reference of the cones is my point. I can't outrun my regular sonar, but the high frequency scan only works at relatively low speeds.

http://www.bradwiegmann.com/sonar-a...nscan-by-lowrance-is-it-really-that-good.html


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

GaryI said:


> Sure, Kellisag, check out this thread. It has more old aerial photos and I describe how to download them.
> http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1661354


Thanks, a lot of good stuff there!


----------

